# Schleck suggests he too is a doper..



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

"There is no reason to be happy now," Schleck said in a statement issued by his team, RadioShack Nissan Trek. "First of all I feel sad for Alberto. I always believed in his innocence. I battled with Contador in that race and I lost."


Schleck is one of the following:

A. The most forgiving person in the world and soon to be recipient of the Sportsmanship of the Year award..

OR

B. A doper too who knows deep down inside the he does not deserve the "win" either

Take your pick.

Out.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Or just the guy who's upset by the fact that he never got to stand on the top step of the podium, but isn't going to go off on an unproductive rant about it.

You know...take your pick.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

100% Agee he just wants to feel like he earned it and stood on the top step not by default.

If he's doping he needs better stuff to help him TT better....and no I don't think he dopes.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I say B.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

He needs to dope to descend!


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

superflylondon said:


> 100% Agee he just wants to feel like he earned it and stood on the top step not by default.
> 
> If he's doping he needs better stuff to help him TT better....and no I don't think he dopes.


well his brother was paying fuentes, so what was that for?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Maybe Fränk's girlfriend needed a checkup?


The court ruling is very similar to USADA v.s. Zirbel btw.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Schleck is a doper too imo. There is no way he would be this understanding IF 
he raced totally legal/clean. No way.. He would be out for blood.

Plus, Schleck needs to dope in order to shift properly.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Schleck is a doper too imo. There is no way he would be this understanding IF
> he raced totally legal/clean. No way.. He would be out for blood.
> 
> Plus, Schleck needs to dope in order to shift properly.


I just think he is a nice guy giving a politically correct answer. By your logic every racer who says they feel bad as you say is a doper!?!!?, which if you Google search news and reactions is a ton of riders....I just think it people who are nice not wanting to kick someone who is down.

Also never give someone "blackboard material" similar to team sports why say something that will ultimate motivate your opponents more when he returns?

He was also upset and then more understanding about alberto when he attacked when chaingate happened.

edited for grammar and clarification...


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Plus Andy just seems too nice to say anything bad. Probably the reason why he doesn't win more....needs a killer attitude and a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I think he strikes the perfect tone. That's not a surprise since he had a lot of time to put together the perfect wording with the help of his PR people. I'm sure they had two statements prepared, depending on the outcome. This is the one that was released.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Or just the guy who's upset by the fact that he never got to stand on the top step of the podium, but isn't going to go off on an unproductive rant about it.
> 
> You know...take your pick.


So....letter A would be your choice.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

superflylondon said:


> I just think he is a nice guy giving a politically correct answer. By your logic every racer who says they feel bad as you say is a doper!?!!?, which if you Google search news and reactions is a ton of riders....I just think it people who are nice not wanting to kick someone who is down.
> 
> Also never give someone "blackboard material" similar to team sports why say something that will ultimate motivate your opponents more when he returns?
> 
> ...



Schleck "lost" a first place finish in the biggest cycling event on planet earth due to his opponent clearly cheating. 

No other rider in the entire TdF can claim this. Kind of a BIG deal.

So..apparently Schleck deserves the Sportsmanship of the Century Award. He is VERY understanding. What a guy:thumbsup:

I actually really like Schleck. Just sayin'..

.02


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Amazing that there still are people that believe grand tour contenders exist who don't, at the very least, stretch the rules.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

pretender said:


> Amazing that there still are people that believe grand tour contenders exist who don't, at the very least, stretch the rules.


But but but...he is such a nice guy!! His niceness allows him to overcome the tremendous stress encountered during the mountain stages

Tyler Hamilton is also a nice guy. So therefore, he never doped. Totally makes sense! Only the mean riders are dopers.

Let me repeat... only the mean riders dope today.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> But but but...he is such a nice guy!! His niceness allows him to overcome the tremendous stress encountered during the mountain stages
> 
> Tyler Hamilton is also a nice guy. So therefore, he never doped. Totally makes sense! Only the mean riders are dopers.
> 
> Let me repeat... only the mean riders dope today.


If this is in response to my comment about that he is a nice guy. I said he was too nice to say anything mean about AC, not that he is too nice to dope....frankly he does not come across as someone who cares enough to dope from the limited interviews I've seen of him.

Also life is just easier to see the world as a glass that is half full than half empty. I don't think anyone is naive enough to think everyone is clean but cycling is funnier to watch if you just enjoy it for what it is than just always assuming everyone is running around with syringes sticking out of their veins!

I don't assume guilt or innocent I just enjoy the race. If I was a pro of course my view would be vastly different! 

Either way Andy still needs to learn how to TT no matter what he does or does not put in his body.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think I know enough about the schlecks doping history or rumours to really offer any more insight!

Although i will be watching his breakaway win on mountain stage 18(?) of the Tour on rollers tonight....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know; maybe he doped too. 

Either way, I wouldn't expect him to be cracking open bottles of champagne right now and talking smack to Contador. He will get credit for the win and will move on. He will never be able to go back and stand on the podium in yellow and it will never really feel like he won that Tour. I understand him not being excited or angry. It just is what it is.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

peabody said:


> well his brother was paying fuentes, so what was that for?


Oh! Enough with that. It was training advice to a complete unknown for a few thousand Euros.Nothing to see, move along.


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Or just the guy who's upset by the fact that he never got to stand on the top step of the podium, but isn't going to go off on an unproductive rant about it.
> 
> You know...take your pick.


^^^ THIS ^^^

I don't think modesty or shame are requisite characteristics for doping and a guy who has no compunction about the moral breach necessary to do so in the first place probably would be fine with hypocrisy too. 

Let's face it. No answer would have everyone happy. 

Pick one:

A. Try and take the high road, tell everyone that it's not the way you want to win, that your opponent was worthy and then just get accused of being a fellow doper anyway.

B. Be nasty, contrite, admonish Conti for being a cheat, tell the world that you always knew that you deserved it and then just get accused of being a fellow doper who has no room to criticize.

Let's face it. For those who believe he is doping, there is no statement he could have made that would have convinced them otherwise.

I'm going with him just trying to do the right thing and not dirty up the whole affair to a greater degree than it is already dirty. Time may prove me wrong but barring a conviction to the contrary, I'm inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt.

Cheers


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

sadly i think (B) i remember his astonishing ITT that year. reminded me of Contador's sudden massive improvement in 2009.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> "There is no reason to be happy now," Schleck said in a statement issued by his team, RadioShack Nissan Trek. "First of all I feel sad for Alberto. I always believed in his innocence. I battled with Contador in that race and I lost."
> 
> 
> Schleck is one of the following:
> ...


he is trying to be above it. Which is a smart thing to do. What would getting angry in an interview accomplish, exactly?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

55x11 said:


> he is trying to be above it. Which is a smart thing to do. What would getting angry in an interview accomplish, exactly?


Getting angry may not be necessary, but his word selection/comments during the interview is mostly what got me thinking...hmm...

Emotions. It's very natural. Schleck's LIFE has revolved around standing on the #1 spot at the end of the TdF. It didn't happen because his opponent, who clearly cheated, took that from him.

Also, Schleck does not have a handful of wins to fall back on. That 2011 TdF may have been his ONE chance. We just don't know do we?

Schleck's response about battling it out with Contador and "losing" is very odd. Sorry, but to say something like that just leads some of us to believe that he too was doping.

I kinda felt that way anyways...just thought his comments reinforced my beliefs about his (and nearly everyone at the front) doping.

Contador is/was a machine. He was a machine on dope in 2010. Now we know. Schleck hung side by side with him racing "clean"?????

Intuition is all. I could be wrong of course..

.02


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You probably are wrong.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

kbwh said:


> You probably are wrong.


ditto amazing how many of us seem to still be in denial.

again.. i could be wrong. doubt it though..

if i had to bet 1 million dollars either way, i would bet schleck is/was a doper.

you?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I don't bet on who dopes or not. 

Since we don't have a A. Schleck case I'd like to point to the fact that CAS in the Contador case found blood doping as probable as that beef, and less probable than food supplements as the source of clen. Bigger chance that he got clen into his system by stuffing himself with cleared food supplements, alas.
Martinelli's teams have been good with syringes before though...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

MG537 said:


> Oh! Enough with that. It was training advice to a complete unknown for a few thousand Euros.Nothing to see, move along.


Paid to a registered ob-gyn. Training plan? Are we really that stupid?


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

i have noticed Andy hasn't time trialed even close to the level he did in 2010, just saying.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

95zpro said:


> i have noticed Andy hasn't time trialed even close to the level he did in 2010, just saying.....


He didn't TT that well in 2010. AC cracked, which made AS _look_ better in the ITT.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

peabody said:


> well his brother was paying fuentes, so what was that for?


:eek6:



MG537 said:


> Oh! Enough with that. It was training advice to a complete unknown for a few thousand Euros.Nothing to see, move along.






Fogdweller said:


> Paid to a registered ob-gyn. Training plan? Are we really that stupid?


:nonod::skep:




pretender said:


> Amazing that there still are people that believe grand tour contenders exist who don't, at the very least, stretch the rules.


:sad::idea:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Scheleck is an omega wolf, and in his mind, Contador is the alpha wolf. Scheleck is saying all the things an omega should say.

Scheleck needs to grow a pair of balls and call out the dopers. Oh wait....... that would mean calling himself out too. Hmm. Catch22.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

*Schleck is awesome*

If you've watched the tour, you'd notice that Schleck actually seems human, he doesn't unnaturally motor up hills like dopers do. He can definitely match the dopers up hills most of the time, but he looks more natural than they do. Definitely not a doper, and a clean, classy guy who is a bright spot for the sport. I really hope he wins this year.

Screw Contador. I never liked him even before the Armstrong conflict. He always seemed like an arrogant piece of crap who only cares about himself. In interviews, he shows no respect or thanks for his rivals and team, respectively. I always thought that there was no way he could climb like that without aid (he looks stronger and more robotic than Armstrong), and lo and behold I'm right. Words cannot describe how OVERJOYED I am that ContaDORK's doping, egotistical, cheating ass got caught and that he's been suspended.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Soundtallica said:


> If you've watched the tour, you'd notice that Schleck actually seems human, he doesn't unnaturally motor up hills like dopers do. He can definitely match the dopers up hills most of the time, but he looks more natural than they do. Definitely not a doper, and a clean, classy guy who is a bright spot for the sport. I really hope he wins this year.
> 
> Screw Contador. I never liked him even before the Armstrong conflict. He always seemed like an arrogant piece of crap who only cares about himself. In interviews, he shows no respect or thanks for his rivals and team, respectively. I always thought that there was no way he could climb like that without aid (he looks stronger and more robotic than Armstrong), and lo and behold I'm right. Words cannot describe how OVERJOYED I am that ContaDORK's doping, egotistical, cheating ass got caught and that he's been suspended.


For the love of God, please quit capitalizing the DORK part!! We get it, only it's not that funny. Clenbutador is funny. Contadork is kinda funny. ContaDORK is something a mouth breathing Lance fanboy says.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> For the love of God, please quit capitalizing the DORK part!! We get it, only it's not that funny. Clenbutador is funny. Contadork is kinda funny. ContaDORK is something a mouth breathing Lance fanboy says.


I believe I coined Clenbutador on these forums.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Soundtallica said:


> If you've watched the tour, you'd notice that Schleck actually seems human, he doesn't unnaturally motor up hills like dopers do. He can definitely match the dopers up hills most of the time, but he looks more natural than they do. Definitely not a doper, and a clean, classy guy who is a bright spot for the sport. I really hope he wins this year.
> 
> Screw Contador. I never liked him even before the Armstrong conflict. He always seemed like an arrogant piece of crap who only cares about himself.* In interviews, he shows no respect or thanks for his rivals and team, respectively. *I always thought that there was no way he could climb like that without aid (he looks stronger and more robotic than Armstrong), and lo and behold I'm right. Words cannot describe how OVERJOYED I am that ContaDORK's doping, egotistical, cheating ass got caught and that he's been suspended.


Link?


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Link?


It's interesting how often you ask for a link when it comes to people saying things that have been common knowledge on various cycling forums and cycling news sites. Another example was Landis trying to force his was into a team using blackmail. It's also interesting how often you make grandiose claims about yourself without any evidence.


(I wonder if coolhand will lock this thread since he seems to do that when I call out the doctor)


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

nedbraden said:


> It's also interesting how often you make grandiose claims about yourself without any evidence.
> 
> 
> (I wonder if coolhand will lock this thread since he seems to do that when I call out the doctor)


Link?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Soundtallica said:


> If you've watched the tour, you'd notice that Schleck actually seems human, he doesn't unnaturally motor up hills like dopers do. He can definitely match the dopers up hills most of the time, but he looks more natural than they do. Definitely not a doper, and a clean, classy guy who is a bright spot for the sport. I really hope he wins this year.
> 
> Screw Contador. I never liked him even before the Armstrong conflict. He always seemed like an arrogant piece of crap who only cares about himself. *In interviews, he shows no respect or thanks for his rivals and team, respectively.* I always thought that there was no way he could climb like that without aid (he looks stronger and more robotic than Armstrong), and lo and behold I'm right. Words cannot describe how OVERJOYED I am that ContaDORK's doping, egotistical, cheating ass got caught and that he's been suspended.


I guess we should just take your word for it that this never happened.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

i think all riders on Riis or Bruyneel teams are dopers. it can't be otherwise.

the ones that have been in teams with both are double dopers


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nedbraden said:


> It's interesting how often you ask for a link when it comes to people saying things that have been common knowledge on various cycling forums and cycling news sites. Another example was Landis trying to force his was into a team using blackmail. It's also interesting how often you make grandiose claims about yourself without any evidence.
> 
> 
> (I wonder if coolhand will lock this thread since he seems to do that when I call out the doctor)


"I would never have accomplished this mission without my team-mates," he said.

"Many thanks to Levi (Leipheimer), Andreas (Kloden), Assan (Bazayev), Dmitriy (Muravyev), Benjamin (Noval), Sergio (Paulinho), Chechu (Jose Luis Rubiera) and Tomas (Vaitkus).









"Thanks to all team for your help and support,this victory is thanks to you.I have had a great team.
"


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



nedbraden said:


> I It's also interesting how often you make grandiose claims about yourself without any evidence.
> 
> 
> (I wonder if coolhand will lock this thread since he seems to do that when I call out the doctor)


Looks like the repeated warnings and posting vacation didn't help. Say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

MG537 said:


> I guess we should just take your word for it that this never happened.


Maybe he confused Contador with other member of the team? 

Bejimin Noval on Johann Brunyeel



> “I’ll never stay on a team with Bruyneel on it, there are no words. I can’t be around a person who treats me like that after six years together,”


I am sure Andy and Johan will work great together. After his crap TT yesterday he will suddenly find 20% more power come July.....after some time in the "Wind Tunnel" of course.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I believe I coined Clenbutador on these forums.


I bleeb I introduced the idea of hiring a hitman. No wonder the lownje always talks about hiring a professional.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I bleeb I introduced the idea of hiring a hitman. No wonder the lownje always talks about hiring a professional.


Ahh, so that was you....

And then ttug coined the super large red script telling people to "hire a professional..."


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am sure Andy and Johan will work great together. After his crap TT yesterday he will suddenly find 20% more power come July.....after some time in the "Wind Tunnel" of course.


Ahh Johan. The teflon don.....errr DS, I mean.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Maybe he confused Contador with other member of the team?
> 
> Bejimin Noval on Johann Brunyeel
> 
> ...


I am constantly amazed by the vast majority of the peleton who have no clue how wind tunnel testing can transform their TTing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*bump*

Looks like I may have been correct afterall... IF, Frank gets busted for dope, then I have nearly zero doubt that Andy doped too at this point...

Maybe Clenbutador and Andy can share the 2010 TdF "win"


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> Looks like I may have been correct afterall... IF, Frank gets busted for dope, then I have nearly zero doubt that Andy doped too at this point...
> 
> Maybe Clenbutador and Andy can share the 2010 TdF "win"


Just give it to Menchov, he doesn't mind sloppy seconds/thirds...


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

No way Frandy don't dope...


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Schleck is a doper too imo. There is no way he would be this understanding IF
> he raced totally legal/clean. No way.. He would be out for blood.
> 
> Plus, Schleck needs to dope in order to shift properly.


He should have been pulled over road tested and written up for SWAI offense. (shifting while ability impaired)


----------

